# Petsville (Kingston/Sutton)



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey

Anyone know the shops petsville in Kingston and Sutton, in Surrey? U know, the god-awful ones, so bad that the Sutton one was arsoned. Well, watch BBC's rogue traders series 7, episdoe 1. Its about them.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

my step dad brother owns it i havent evan met my step dad yet :lol2: why whats up with it


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

That was the puppy one that was on this week wasn't it?


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Whats up with it???

BBC i player rogue traders. Very sick puppies


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

no way ill go look


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

im just about to watch it...

what am i in for?


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Basically they went undercover to buy a puppy after complaints!!!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i cant really see anything in the pro gramme im going to go there tomorrow to have a look thats the only way to see it i to experience it for myself no animal siad suffer:devil:


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

I personally have been in there (Sutton branch) over the period of 5 years. Every time I was not happy enough with it to buy anything from there. Mix that in with the feelings of other customers, and I would say it is not a petshop I would recommend. But then again, I am not a fan of "general" petshops that sell animals on premises. I much general petshops to be a rendezvous for breeders and specalists. 

If that chap if your step dads brother, please urge him to improve it or shut them down. He would be much better off to have various smaller specalist petshops in the surrounding areas such as Banstead, and using the central shops as a collection point.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i will do tomorrow if he dont agree i will take all those puppies and i really mean it i cant stand animal cruelty :bash:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Kingston branch - They had a royal python in there under a bare bulb with a filthy water dish, poo everywhere and old, stuck on shed. The kid behind the till didn't seem to know the first thing about it when I questioned the setup and why the royal looked so bad but the next time I went in it was "not on display". Oh, and they were charging £230 for a normal royal (not including setup). :bash:

They've had puppies and kittens in the back in overcrowded cages paddling in their own filth for as long as I can remember (at least 13 years) and I bought two pinkies from them which as soon as they were defrosted were obviously unfit for consumption. I will never set foot in that place again


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not going to voice my opinion on this too much, but I used to be a nurse in the vets they use for their pups and all the pups were brought in for health checks/vaccinations etc. and whilst I was there I can only remember one ill pup - all others were healthy! and before anyone says it.. I did not work in a dodgy vets..


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have only just seen this. 
I have been to petsville in surrey afew times and you can smell diarrhea afew shops away! The last time i visited they had some school age kids cleaning out the animals, the way they were handling the young ferrets was not good! I know what young ferrets are like and they are the devils own, but still and they way they were talking about the animals was not good. I am not against real pet shops with real pets in it, Ie: puppies and kittens, In fact it is one of my dreams to own one one day! But the puppies in that shop do seem to be coming from an Irish puppy farm, can he not get puppies closer to home???? I adopted a young collie, that the RSPCA would not take in as it "would not cope in kennels!" She came from the Kingston shop, She was shipped from Ireland at 8wks and sent to the shop, there she stayed till she was almost 9mths old, her and her sister were brought by a man who had never owned a dog before, but he felt sorry for them, they were scared stiff and moved as one dog, he couldn`t cope, so re-homed them, the lady who took them took both dogs as he "just wanted them gone!" But she couldn`t cope with both of them and she already had another dog. She rang the RSPCA, but they felt if they took one dog it would give up and die, so the lady rang loads of rescues and asked for help. I heard about her via a friend who put me in touch with the RSPCA lady who was helping find a new home, my details were past to the owner and i got a call, when i went to see her, it was hard to tell were one dog ended and the other began, they hide the whole time i was there and i was told this was how they always were, 2 yrs later she is still timid and has just started going to training lessons, she was to scared before to enter a room with dogs in it and she only needs to learn to walk nicely on a lead, something we don`t do often, most walks are off lead. I do feel that a dog spending 8mths in a pet shop IS harmful. And i do have proof she was there that long from her badly written paperwork.


----------

